# Gold Tip Warrior Arrows - Anyone have any experience with them?



## MMR5

I'm trying to find out reviews from anyone who has shot Gold Tip Warriors. Are they any good? Anyone had good/bad 
experience with them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MMR5

Anyone?


----------



## rkswyo

I have never heard of them. Curious as to what you hear.


----------



## SIXXgun

They are just the Gold Tip version of the low end shafts similar to an Easton Storm or the Radial X Weave Ravens. No glossy graphics, just vanes and a nock and they paint on the warrior logo on the side. I believe they are just a step down from the Expedition hunters...just shafts that dont quite make the specs to be sold as premium arrows. we use them for lane arrows in the shop and dont have problems with them.

JM


----------



## MMR5

SIXXgun said:


> They are just the Gold Tip version of the low end shafts similar to an Easton Storm or the Radial X Weave Ravens. No glossy graphics, just vanes and a nock and they paint on the warrior logo on the side. I believe they are just a step down from the Expedition hunters...just shafts that dont quite make the specs to be sold as premium arrows. we use them for lane arrows in the shop and dont have problems with them.
> 
> JM


JM, thanks for posting. Have you had any issues shooting them through bows with speeds well over 300 fps?


----------



## Stubby'smom

My hubby took a deer with them last year shooting about 310fps, hit bone and no problems.


----------



## wyohunter99

I have some, shoot over 300fps no problems.....


----------



## The Fog

they shoot as good as any thing out there at a better price.


----------



## bsal15

*Oops*

I ordered some for getting back into shooting compounds along with some cheaper Easton Carbon Zeniths. I am very happy with them. They seem really strong and are shooting really well for me. I am shooting a Hoyt Seven 37, not sure on the speed, seems pretty fast. There are some Warrior Extremes listed on Ebay that are supposed to be .001 straightness instead of .006. I cannot find out any more info on them though. I will buy more of the Warriors from Lancaster.  They shot better than the Eastons Zeniths, especially at longer range


----------



## 60X

The warrior is just an expedition hunter that didn't quite make spec. We sell several hundred dozen of these each year with no issues. Great economy arrow for the price


----------



## mdewitt71

60X said:


> The warrior is just an expedition hunter that didn't quite make spec. We sell several hundred dozen of these each year with no issues. Great economy arrow for the price


When you mean they dont "make spec"..... what does that mean? 
Straightness or Weight... both? 

What is the grain difference in the ave. dozen full length shafts?


----------

